# Spirit Warriors Dojo in Austin



## Dielectric Labs (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything thing about Jay Hardy Sensei and Spirit Warriors Dojo from Austin Texas?  

    On the dojo website About the Instructions page it says he is a Judan.  
  But on this website, from 1999, the self written profile for Jay Hardy says, I am a 3rd Dan Shidoshi-Ho in the Austin, San Marcos area in central Texas. I am the founder and chief instructor of both the San Marcos Sacred Circle Bujinkan Dojo and the Austin Bujinkan Hardy Dojo. Member International Bujinkan Dojo and Texas Bujinkan Dojos under Shihan Sones 10th Dan.

To me less than ten years seems awfully fast to go from 3rd Dan to 10th Dan.  Any thought?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay, that's actually the school that I study at. I don't know too much about sensei's years studying, he's never told me, but he is profecient in the art, I've seen that first hand and from things people have told me they've seen him do in fights. The art is great, he can get pretty into the teaching, however I disagree with some of his views and the way he teaches (I direct you to my "My Dojo is Becoming Infected" thread), but if you just enter the dojo with a pure desire to learn the art, you'll be satisfied. Just remember, though, a lot of it is practicing at home. PM me if you want more information.


----------

